# Can i take European Delivery out of Europe?



## klu123 (Nov 4, 2005)

At the beginning, I thought this guy, awaitsht, is an 18 year-old who always live in US and knows nothing about the outside world. Then he said he has been those countries a few times. Obviously he knows those areas, how could he come up with such an unrealistic plan?

Not to mention security issues (I was joking on AK-47, but driving a brand new BMW in those war-torn areas is just like asking for robbery), just driving. BMW is designed for on-road driving, stiffy suspension, low ground clearance and low aspect ratio tires. It is not for bad road conditions, not even X3/5. I went to Tibet several years ago (not to far from Pakistan and Nepal), and I saw a whole fleet of VW Touaregs broken on the road - oil leaking after the bottom "kissing" rocks all the time. My driver drove a Toyota Landcruiser, in the trunk I saw gas cans and several spare tires - a must for survive in driving there. My firends who has traveled to those mid-Asia countries told me the road conditions there is no-better.

The road conditions in Siberia (another route from Germany to China) is much better, but awaisht was talking about going thru Silk Road, ie, those "stans", so I really can't imagine how could this guy driving a BMW car along the Silk Road. It's either ignorance or stupidity.

Hopefully this is only an April Day joke.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

philippek said:


> If you're going through Pakistan, I'd highly recommend getting this BMW:


philippek, this vehicle often leak mm... 'oil' and have very load alarm system. :rofl:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

MB330 said:


> philippek, this vehicle often leak mm... 'oil' and have very load alarm system. :rofl:


But it is a very green vehicle--although not exactly zero emissions


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

In order to enter Ukraine and Russia, he'll need to pay a huge tax almost equal to a car value, since the authorities will think he is bringing the car over to sell it. If he doesn't enter Russia, he'll have to take a southern route and go through Iran, enough said


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

awaisht said:


> Thats why i contacted you guys to see what BMW will do if i take it out of Europe and dont return it in 14 days. Any idea?


You can arrange your own insurance locally in Germany - there are always brokers in the vicinity of any "Zulassungsstelle" where they register cars - and they'll insure you for up to 6 months, but you'll have to negotiate something extra for taking the car out of Europe.

You can try contacting Gerling to see what they say.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the OP has already left for China! :dunno:

:wave:


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

My personal insurance will cover me for 30 days anywhere out of USA., after 30 days no more coverage from them. I am thinking to use BMW insurance for first 14 days and rest from my personal insurance. That will cover the whole duration. Still my only question is that how someone will stop me from going out of Europe? Would my BMW papers say something on them that will not allow me to enter into a non European country? Anyone out there who had an ED, do you remember seeing anything like that on your paper?


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

tturedraider said:


> BMW sells cars in China. Why not just do Chinese Delivery?


After an hour, you'll want another one.

Maybe this thread was just a little too early for April 1...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

awaisht said:


> My personal insurance will cover me for 30 days anywhere out of USA., after 30 days no more coverage from them. I am thinking to use BMW insurance for first 14 days and rest from my personal insurance. That will cover the whole duration. Still my only question is that how someone will stop me from going out of Europe? Would my BMW papers say something on them that will not allow me to enter into a non European country? Anyone out there who had an ED, do you remember seeing anything like that on your paper?


The Ausfuhrkennzeichen may or may not be recognized by other countries plus multiple countries en route may seek a significant bond to ensure you export the car from their country.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

awaisht said:


> My personal insurance will cover me for 30 days anywhere out of USA., after 30 days no more coverage from them. I am thinking to use BMW insurance for first 14 days and rest from my personal insurance. That will cover the whole duration. Still my only question is that how someone will stop me from going out of Europe? Would my BMW papers say something on them that will not allow me to enter into a non European country? Anyone out there who had an ED, do you remember seeing anything like that on your paper?


If you are serious, then do it but please don't consider using a brand new BMW as your mode of transport. The thought of what the vehicle would look like a few days outside of Europe is too painful to consider.

A 4WD Toyota Landcruiser comes to mind... Or even a used Toyota pickup truck that you can probably find reasonably priced and in appropriate condition as soon as you hit Turkey. One thing about traveling the route with some marginal safety is not to stand out, to sort of meld with the rest of the traffic. A BMW will not do that. And finding parts... Well, I can just imagine you stuck somewhere along the Silk Road amusing the local fauna as you are waiting for your replacement fuel pump :angel:

And as others already have pointed out you can buy insurance for pretty much any adventure you can contemplate, but it may prove to be prohibitive in terms of cost.

It sounds like a great adventure... Not one I would consider necessarily, but I would have 20 years ago.


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

kyfdx said:


> I'm going to have to get out my map...
> 
> Leaving Germany, you are going through Pakistan? Wouldn't that entail driving through Iraq, Iran, and/or Afghanistan on the way?!
> 
> (note that I haven't looked at the map, yet...lol)


No, I plan to go through Kazakhstan, China and then down to Pakistan.


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

SJAPoc said:


> If you are serious, then do it but please don't consider using a brand new BMW as your mode of transport. The thought of what the vehicle would look like a few days outside of Europe is too painful to consider.
> 
> A 4WD Toyota Landcruiser comes to mind... Or even a used Toyota pickup truck that you can probably find reasonably priced and in appropriate condition as soon as you hit Turkey. One thing about traveling the route with some marginal safety is not to stand out, to sort of meld with the rest of the traffic. A BMW will not do that. And finding parts... Well, I can just imagine you stuck somewhere along the Silk Road amusing the local fauna as you are waiting for your replacement fuel pump :angel:
> 
> ...


I have been contemplating between an ED and a Honda Civic. I agree with you, getting spare parts for BMW will be impossible in those areas while you can always find parts for Honda or Toyota. Roads wise, I have seen those roads, you don't need a 4x4 until you were trying to go to a base camp of some mountain. Does anyone know how long does it take to get a vehicle registered to your name in England and have all the papers in your hand?


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

JSpira said:


> We're missing the obvious here.
> 
> When you sign the paperwork for the European Delivery, you agree on what countries the car can be operated in (mostly EU countries plus a few EU neighbors).
> 
> ...


I know i will breach the contract by leaving Europe but what are the implications and would someone at the border stop me from doing such? How would BMW find out about this? I can extent the ED time to a month and return the car to a BMW suggested place.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

awaisht said:


> I know i will breach the contract by leaving Europe but what are the implications and would someone at the border stop me from doing such? How would BMW find out about this? I can extent the ED time to a month and return the car to a BMW suggested place.


Actually, you might risk having the car seized by an unfriendly foreign authority and I am not joking or saying this to scare you. This comes directly from the head of BMW's European Delivery unit.


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

Every time I drive my car to a boring drive to work and back, I tell myself, this car deserves a better test than this. BMW is capable of doing more than just changing lanes on an interstate. I may sound crazy but seriously the controlled feeling I get from a BMW ride just makes me want to take this car to its limits. I doubt anyone has ever driven a BMW on the Silk Road. If for some reason I couldn***8217;t use a BMW for this ride I will just go with the Civic. I wish there was a bridge on Bering Strait and I wouldn***8217;t have to worry about all this and just go on a long drive today


----------



## awaisht (Nov 9, 2006)

JSpira said:


> Actually, you might risk having the car seized by an unfriendly foreign authority and I am not joking or saying this to scare you. This comes directly from the head of BMW's European Delivery unit.


JSpira can you please tell me where you quoted that from?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

awaisht said:


> JSpira can you please tell me where you quoted that from?


I spoke with her this morning


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

awaisht said:


> No, I plan to go through Kazakhstan, China and then down to Pakistan.





awaisht said:


> I have been contemplating between an ED and a Honda Civic. I agree with you, getting spare parts for BMW will be impossible in those areas while you can always find parts for Honda or Toyota. Roads wise, I have seen those roads, you don't need a 4x4 until you were trying to go to a base camp of some mountain. Does anyone know how long does it take to get a vehicle registered to your name in England and have all the papers in your hand?





awaisht said:


> Every time I drive my car to a boring drive to work and back, I tell myself, this car deserves a better test than this. BMW is capable of doing more than just changing lanes on an interstate. I may sound crazy but seriously the controlled feeling I get from a BMW ride just makes me want to take this car to its limits. I doubt anyone has ever driven a BMW on the Silk Road. If for some reason I couldn't use a BMW for this ride I will just go with the Civic. I wish there was a bridge on Bering Strait and I wouldn't have to worry about all this and just go on a long drive today


:bs:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

awaisht said:


> No, I plan to go through Kazakhstan, China and then down to Pakistan.


Oh... You are taking the more civilized route :thumbup:










Just watch out for the passing traffic


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

awaisht said:


> Every time I drive my car to a boring drive to work and back, I tell myself, this car deserves a better test than this. *BMW is capable of doing more than just changing lanes on an interstate.* I may sound crazy but seriously the controlled feeling I get from a BMW ride just makes me want to *take this car to its limits*. I doubt anyone has ever driven a BMW on the Silk Road. If for some reason I couldn't use a BMW for this ride I will just go with the Civic.* I wish there was a bridge on Bering Strait and I wouldn't have to worry about all this and just go on a long drive today*


Why not just use the "Fly" button on the new E92 :dunno:


----------

